# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Për anëtarët që janë regjistruar 2 herë

## Albo

Nese keni rregjistruar me shume se 1 emer ne forum, jeni te lutur qe te kontaktoni administratoret e forumit duke klikuar ketu ose duke na nisur nje mesazh privat. Ju duhet qe te zgjidhni llogarine qe duhet te mbani dhe ate qe doni te fshini.

Arsyet perse u kerkojme nje gje te tille jane si me poshte:

1. Nuk eshte aspak serioze te kesh dy emra ne forum te rregjistruar. Nese e keni vene re, forumi shqiptar eshte nje forum serioz qe e ka ngritur reputacionin e vet fale ketij serioziteti.

2. U hapet rruga keqkuptimeve dhe abuzimeve ne forum. Eshte me mire qe ju te kontaktoni administratoret, sesa administratoret te nderhyjne vete pa pelqimin tuaj. Ne nuk tolerojme sjellje te papergjegjshme apo feminore.

*Cfare duhet te na dergoni ?*

Thjeshte na dergoni nje mesazh ku na jepni:

1. Emrat e rregjistruar qe keni ne perdorim
2. Adresat perkatese te email te cdo emri
3. Llogarine qe kerkoni te fshini dhe pse kerkoni ta fshini.

Ne kete forum ne nuk stimulojme anen sasiore por ate cilesore te pjesmarrjes. E thene me fjale te tjera, na kenaq me shume mendimet serioze dhe individuale qe ju shprehni, se sa numri i madh i anetareve. Ua bejme keto gjera te qarta pasi kohet e fundit ka patur disa abuzime nga anetare te vecante.

*Une rregjistroj sa emra te dua...*

Nese ju jeni nje bebe e lumtur qe mendon se mund te rregjistroje sa emra te doje ne forum dhe te prishi mbarevajtjen e tij, une ju kujtoj qe te gjithe keta persona do tu hiqet privilegji i pjesmarrjes ne forum dhe nese vazhdojne te krijojne probleme, atyre do tu hiqet privilegji ne menyre permanente per te marre pjese ne cdo sherbim qe ne kemi nen administrim, qofte forum, chat, muzike e me rradhe. E kemi aplikuar kete forme ndeshkimi vetem njehere, prandaj ju lutem mos na detyroni qe ta aplikojme serrisht. Asnjeri prej administratoreve nuk ka qejf te perjashtoje njeri nga forumi, por nga ana tjeter asnje prej administratoreve nuk e ka kohen e teper te luaje lojra kalamajsh. 

Eshte ne interesin tone te perbashket, qe te gjithe te respektojme rregullat e forumit dhe etiken e te shprehurit. Mos kujtoni se jeni duke komunikuar me ekrane te ftohte, por kini parasysh qe te gjithe ata qe shkruajne ketu jane njerez si ju. Tregoni mirekuptimin dhe miresjelljen e duhur ne forum pasi keni nderin te jeni ne shoqerine e bashkeatdhetareve te mbledhur nga cdo cep i botes.

Albo

----------


## ornament

Çudi si e kuptove kaq vone, qe ka persona (duhet te jene shume) qe jane regjistruar disa here. Problemi nuk eshte, REGJISTRIMI disa here, sepse fare thjesht njerezit mund te harrojne fjalekalimin, ndrrojne nickun, rifillojne nga e para, si dy bashkeshorte mbas divorcit, per te mos patur shume postime poshte emrit e cila shpesh munt tu krijoje nje ndjenje inferioriteti, e plot aresye te tjera te rradhes, keshtu ata shohin te natyrshme te riregjistrohen per te ripostuar, ndryshe s'do ta kishin me kete mundesi.
Fjala pra eshte per njerezit dyfytyrsh, ata qe postojne me disa emra te ndryshem njeheresh, qe shpesh here dhe dialogojne ndermjet tyre, keta po! sepse moralisht eshte ves i ulet, megjithese krejt i kuptushem. Disa here dhe kjo mund te justifikohet, ka dhe nje novele qe flet per ket rast.
Une them qe çfaredoqofte motivi qe i shtyn keta nerez te sillen keshtu, nga JU duhet sjellur ne menyre tolerante. Lereni forumin te rrjedhe i qete, i madh, i turbullt, i piset, si nje llum (me fal lum, me shkau gau) mbas shiut. Ai do te riperterihet vetvetiu. E tille eshte jeta. Asnje gje e cunguar s'eshte e mire, sepse s'eshte e natyrshme. Kujtoni rastin e shoqerise shqiptare, tharjen e saj.
Une them lumin ta lini te rrjedhe i qete, ju mund ti vini prita ne disa pjese te tij, per qellime perfitimi, elektricitet psh. Kjo t'ju sherbeje me ndriçu mendjet tuja e me vone te te tjereve.
Hajt pra me hajer.

----------


## Fiori

Ornament ka vizitore te cilet jane regjistruar dy here dhe njeren nga pseudot nuk e perdorin fare. _(kuptohet kjo gje nuk u vu re tani nga ne, por cdo gje ne kohen e vet, pasi duke qene shume njerez ka dhe shume probleme per tu zgjidhur)_

Nuk behet fjale per te ndaluar rrjedhen e lumit pasi sic e shikon cdo gje behet ne privat, pra njerzit ska perse te vene tabele qe jane rregjistruar dy here dhe tju ulet morali nga ky veprim. Behet fjale per ata njerez te cilet e kuptojne qellimin e paster dhe pa asnje synim te keq te kesaj kerkese, te cilet mjafton te dergojne nje mesazh privat.

Kjo gje behet _(sic eshte permendur dhe me lart)_ per tu mbyllur rrugen keqkuptive dhe abuzimeve per te cilat vjen koha dhe vete ata njerez te cilet jane rregjistruar dy here ankohen. _(per cfaredolloj arsye qofte regjistrimi i dyte)_

----------


## ornament

Fiori moj, ka dhe vizitore qe jane regjistruar dhe s'kane postuar asnje post, e keta jane shumica, a eshte serioze kjo? si mendon ti.
Sidoqofte nga pergjigja jote, une kuptova nje gje, qe ti:
a) S'e ke lexuar postin e Albos, 
b) E ke lexuar por se ke kuptuar.
c) S'ke mundur per ta analizuar.
d) Qellimi tij eshte krejt tjeter nga sa prezantohet aty, pra e gjitha s'eshte veçse bllof.

Ndersa une, DY gjera kuptova nga ai post, pra nga halli Albos. Kete e ben per ruajtjen e CILESISE nepermjet ruajtjes se seriozitetit (kush tha qe serioziteti na qenkerka cilesi) te Forumit. 
Si dhe tjetra, qe ai i di kush jane personat dhe mund te nderhyje ne çdo moment per ti "ndeshkuar" (dmth, t'ja u fshije njerin nga pseudot).

Nashti, nje gje s'na e thate te dy, çka te beje CILESIA me numrin e pseudonimeve. Ta zeme se une kam kater nicka te ndryshem, si thua ti Fiori, kur postoj ne kete menyre jam me pak cilesor. A thua 1 KG molle, jane me cilesore se 10 KG molle.

E dyta, neqofte se Albo e di kush jane keta persona, si dhe desheron qe kete afere ta zgjidhi ne privat (sipas teje), shume mire, atehere pse e ngren ket çeshtje ne publik duke hapur nje kryeteme me vete. Ai fare thjesht e vendos ket gje si kusht tek regullorja, qe s'lejohen dy pseudo dhe mbaroi puna, kur sheh qe dikush poston me dy emra diferent, ja bllokon njerin.

E treta, jam kurioz ta di, si mund ta dije ai; nga IP-ja, adressa e serverit, po sikur shume persona te perdorin te njejtin kompjuter, me te njejten adrese e lidhje interneti, si me ja ba per me i nda.

E katerta, une flas ne parim, ju (Albo e stafi) mund te veproni si te doni e ta zgjidhni ne fund ashtu si deshironi, kjo mua pak me perket.
Vetem; s'besoj se ne ket menyre do ti ruhet apo rritet CILESIA ketij forumi.

Dhe ne fund, do te isha kurioz ta dija, çfare do te thote per ju; CILESI?

----------


## Albo

Ornament, teorite dhe parimet jane objekt diskutimi ne forumet e filozofise jo ne kete forum. Administratoret i ndjekin nga afer problemet e forumit, dhe u japin zgjidhje *PRAKTIKE* atyre.

Ju si anetar i thjeshte nuk jeni ne brendi te problemeve te forumit, keshtu qe gjithcka qe shkruani eshte vetem koment i pavend. Mesa duket nuk e ke kuptuar shkrimin tim te mesiperm. Po ta them me shkoqur qe ta kuptosh:

Kur administratoret shohin dike qe eshte rregjistruar me dy ose me shume emra, ne ia fshijme njeren prej llogarive, bile kur numri i rregjistrimeve eshte me i madhe se 2, personi ne fjale behet automatikisht ban pasi prish me qellim mbarevajtjen e forumit. Zakonisht fshijme ato llogari qe kane jave ose muaj qe jane krijuar dhe nuk kane bere asnje postim ne forum.

Ideja eshte qe te mos lindin keqkuptime ne te ardhmen, vete anetaret te kontaktojne administratoret dhe tu kerkojne tu fshijne llogarite e tyre qe nuk i perdorin. Edhe ata jane me te qete, edhe ne na lehtesohet puna duke shmangur keqekuptimet.

Me direkt se kaq nuk ta shpjegoj dot.
Albo

----------


## ornament

O plaki, une spo bej filozofi, je ti ai i cili permende SERIOZITET dhe CILESI. Une per keto fola, pra s'qene filozofite e mija. Pra je TI qe s'duhet te lush filozofin kur flet e kerkon rend.
S'ka nevoje te lush as demagogun demokrato-liberal. Bjeri gjerave troç e shkurt: Ai qe ka shume pseudo S'LEJOHET, sepse s'eshte serioz e si i tille jo cilesor per forumin. Dhe jo kodra mbas bregut; Ne e bejme per te miren tuj, qe mos beheni pishman mbrapa!!?? e plot çudira tjera.

----------


## SAS

Pershendetje...
Me falni sepse sme lejohet te shkruaj ketu , por 2 fjale nuk rri pa i thene.
Albo tu shtofte jeta edhe te ecte mbare puna, por e ke GABIM.
Menyra se si ti do te administrosh nje FORUM, len per te deshiruar. Do te mundohem te shpjegohem me pika.
1- Forumi administrohet jo ne baze te nje RREGULLI te pergjithshem por ne baze te parime vetjake edhe shpesh here KOKAVE te nxehta te ADMINISTRATORVE.
2- Nuk egziston profesionalizmi , ne FORUM nga ana e MODERATORVE edhe e ADMINISTRATORVE, sepse lidhja(rregullat) miqesore qe ato kane eshte me e forte sesa RREGULLAT edhe parimet e FORUMIT.
3-Kjo te con vetem ne menyren ALLA-SHQIPTARCE te te berjes se gjerave, kur gjerat organizohen ne baze  grupe farefisnore(shoqerore), gje qe e demton seriozitetin e nje forumi. 
4- Te kujtoj nje thenie KOMUNISTE : Uji tek burimi eshte i paster por turbullohet gjate rrjedhes. sikurse : Peshku qelbet nga KOKA, edhe me duket se kjo e dyta eshte cfare po i shkon pershtat FORUMIT.  
5-Moderatoret/ADMINISTRATORET nuk jane aspak profesionale persa i takon menyres se komunikimit me antaret e thjeshte edhe ketu te permend : 
a- nuk japin pergjigje serioze, edhe shume prej tyre jane pasionante ne pergjigjet e tyre.
b-Kur shkruajne bejne nje pacavure ne menyren e te shprehurit(perjashto te vetmin rast kur nje djale nga PEJA kthente nje pergjigje persa i takonte IP)
c- nuk kane nje standart te te dhenies pergjigje, gje qe do ti priste rrugen , fyerjeve personale .
d-Kthejne pergjigje personale edhe jo bazuar ne rregulloren e FORUMIT.
e-Shume te ngadalte ne zgjidhjen e problemeve,
f-Menyra e te komunikuarit eshte menyra e DUM-BABEN(familjare shoqerore edhe kafeje).
Keto jane disa nga te metat qe une kam konstatuar ne kete FORUM. 
Po te shikosh edhe shkrimin tuaj, pak me lart eshte si te them une nje fjalim rreth tavolines se kafes,( degjoni se jemi merzit , shume duhet me i mbledh pak rrypat). 
Nese FORUMI SHQIPTAR ka nje rregullore, edhe cdo antare duhet ti permbahet kesaj rregullore. Nese ne rregullore thuhet qe : NUK LEJOHEN ME TEPER SE 2 USER NAME TE NJE PERSONI atehere nuk lejohet. 
Cdo kush duhet te respektoje rregullat e nje shoqerie ku ai ben pjese(FURIMIT ne kete rast) ose perndryshe , do te fshihen automatikisht e  ska-" o pra mo do te na i jepni apo jo  nick name edhe user name tuaj".
Sa per mendimin tim , jam i rregjistruar ne nje forum jo shqiptar , mese 4 here pa as me te voglin problem. Madje nese rregjistrohet dikush 10 here ne FORUM , nuk i prishet puna FORUMIT, perkundrazi. NE  COLLEGECLUB, personat mund te rregjistrohen pa mbarim, kjo nuk prek aspak interesat e COLLEGECLUB , por perkundrazi e ben klientin( personin) te qendroje gjate ne ate faqe interneti. 
Por per mbarevatje te FORUMIT( arsyeje teknike, sigurije etj..) nese nje adrese nuk perdoret per nje periudhe kohe te caktuar ajo adrese duhet fshihet ose CAKTIVIZOHET.

PS: ADRESA ime eshte GRESI30, duke qene se kjo ADRESE u pezullua edhe u ndermor nje veprim qe une mendoj eshte ARBITRAR( FIORI- FJALORI qe per ty mund te jete FYES per dike mund te jete mese normal , edhe kjo nuk do te thote qe te pezulloni nje adrese , sepse ste pelqyen fjalet  e nje MP-REPLAY arsyjet personale nuk duhet te te erresojne gjykimin), pasi nuk u dergua te pakten nje email ku te sqarohej pezullimi ose CAKTIVIZIMI. 
Nderimet e mia...

----------


## Redi

Nje nga arsyet qe Albo shkroi kete teme ishte pikerisht kjo qe keni bere Ju.

Pra ka anetare te cilet per tju shmangur pikeve te paralajmerimit, regjistrojne emer tjeter. Madje ka nga ata qe shkruajne njehkohsisht me dy emra duke u sjelle si dy persona te ndryshem.

Keto gjera i ulin ndjeshem seriozitetin e forumit dhe nuk duhen lejuar. Nuk kemi dale ne rregullore me nje gje te tille sepse nuk e kemi pare te arsyeshme, ngaqe ka dhe nga ata perona qe kane shkruar me nje emer dhe per arsye te ndryshme, po shkruajne me nje tjeter. 
Ne keto raste ne kemi pezulluar njeren adrese, por jo fshire. Ka patur raste qe dhe e kemi lene.

Ne rast se do te shkruhej ne rregullore, do te zbatohej pa fleksibilitet.


Per te tjerat qe ke shkruar po te te them pak a shume ato qe te shkruajta dhe me email.

Administratoret apo moderatoret nuk e konsiderojne kete forum si dyqan fruta perimesh ku klienti ka gjithmone te drejte dhe i duhet buzeqeshur, qofte dhe kur ai mundohet te mos na respektoje apo te shkele mbi dinjitetin dhe mundin tone.

Ketu merr aq sa jep.

Kush me ka respektuar, e kam respektuar dhe te gjithe e dine.

Kush vjen e me thote qe shoh Fjalekalimet, dmth me akuzon per mashtrues e hajdut pa kerkuar sqarime me pare, une ja kthej me te njejten monedhe. Sa me respekon aq do te respektohesh.

Ne rast se dikush i jep te drejten vetes te me shkruaje mesazhe apo emaile me cfaredo fjalori qe te kete qejf ai, dhe une i jap te drejten dhe lirine vetes te bej cte dua me ate person.

Sa per ngadalsine ne zgjidhjen e problemeve, kur nuk e ke provuar te perballosh ngarkesa te tilla, natyrisht qe do te gjykosh gabim sic po gjykon.

ki parasysh qe asnje prej moderatoreve apo administratoreve nuk paguhet per nje gje te tille dhe te gjithe kane nje jete private, kane familje, shkolle, pune halle e probleme dhe i qellon qe te mos qendrojne perballe kompjuterit 24 ore ne 24.

Sa per miqesirat ne forum etj qe ke shkruar, te keshilloj te interesohesh me pare se si jane gjerat perpara se te dalesh ne konkluzione sepse je gabim.

Kjo llogari e juaja u pezullua dhe po te liroj tjetren qe ke patur me pare.

Here tjeter te keshilloj te mos e besh me nje gje te tille. Ne rast te kundert do te jem i detyruar te bllokoj komplet IP-ne.

----------


## dimegeni

Ornament!!!
Ca po fol keshtu me jahu!!!.Po me prish dhe moralin pale..lol...Mua me duket nje kerkese e thjeshte dhe shume normale sidomos kur vjen puna per mirembajtjen.
Une e kom nje nick tjeter "K.Devole".Kete e regjistrova per te gacmuar shokun tim Denku,sikur i ishte futur Koco vet te tema..lol.Pas asaj qe fole ti Ornament me preke ne seder.lol.dhe une po e tregoj gabimin tim.Ate nick une se perdor me keshtu qe administratoret te bejn ca te duan

----------


## ornament

Ça thu merr jahu, s'kuptoj gjo hiç nga aty lart. 
Digjo plak; akti luhet ne prapaskene si gjithnje. Kato qe sheh ti ketu, jan me i hudh hi syve miletit. Thelle puna thelle.

----------


## Albo

Ornament je teper i kendshem me komentet qe ben, bile ne kete rast me ke ndihmuar ne punen time, pasi edhe nese nuk u binden qe te japin emrat nga fjalet e mia, u binden plotesisht qe une e kisha mire pasi lexuan komentet e tua.

Faleminderit.
Albo

----------


## Krajli_Spathi

o Albo megjithese kam respekt per ty meqenese je nga permeti dhe anej kam tokat,ky lloj presioni qe ben ti ketu lexohet shume kollaj eshte shume i thjeshte.
Persa i perket me ju permbajt rregullave beji nbje refresh moderatoreve qe ke kontrolloji nga pak,se skane asgje ne dore si ato ashtu dhe ti,frekunetimi eshte reciprok ne sbejme pa ju po as ju sbeni pa ne.
E kam vene re te padogana qe behen ca dallime ka persona qe shprehen ne te njejten menyre dhe njera pale smerr paralajmerime dhe tjetra po,me nje fjale duhet te mbani rregull vete qe ti kerkoni llogari te tjereve,kerkoje tek PERSONELI yt rregullin pastaj te anetaret PESHKU QELBET NGA KOKA ,DHE BEN MIRE ate fjalimin ne maje te temes tja dergosh me MP moderatoreve dhe pçastaj anetareve.
me respekt nje anetare qe i pelqen te respektoje rregullat (ketu jane te gjithe te barabarte)

----------


## kacaku basket

lexova tere shkrimet qe jane bere ketu dhe mendoj se jo te tere kan te drejte ne disa pika por ama duhet te shikojme se per cfare behet fjale e jo per parime ne thelb.ALBO ka te drejte kur thote qe ka persona me shume nickname ne forum dhe me vjen keq qe u kerkon bashkepunim atyre sepse me duket njesoj sikur tu lutesh.por nga njera ane do te tregoje qe ketu jemi te tere te respektuar dhe nuk ka vendime arbitrare(ka dhe perjashtime).REDI ka te drejte kur thote qe sa do me respektoni aq do ju respektoj dhe qe administratoret dhe moderatoret jane njerez dhe kane halle. por edhe te paguheshe lal nuk do mundje ta beje ate pune ne kohe rekord per mendimin tim prandaj nuk e di c'ju kushton te shtonit edhe disa moderator te rinj qe per ju ja vlejne te jene moderator.per te tjeret kam dicka nqs per ndonje nuk paska asgje te keqe qe nje njeri te jete me disa nicke ne forum te provoje te jete mes te nje halli qe eshte nje vajze qe ka 1 jave ne tension prej ketyre njerezve qe une do i quaja me dy fytyra si do te ta ndihmoje redi dhe shoket e tij kur ai person ka plot 5 nicke ne forum dhe nuk dihet se kush eshte???ma thoni ju!eshte njesoj si ne jeten reale njerez cdo njeri ka personalitetin e tij dhe identin e tij.keshtu qe mendoj qe administartoret do benin mire te shpejtonin te hiqnin ato parazite.KUJDES  :breshka: A PERSONA TE NDRYSHEM QE SHKRUAJNE NGA I NJEJTI IP DHE NUK MUND TE LEHEN JASHTE.UNE PERSONALISHT SHKRUAJ NGA PC E KONVIKTIT KU JAM DHE KETU MUND TE JENE ADHE SHUME ANETARE TE TJERE.

me falni se u zgjata shume dhe ndoshta kam thene ndonje gje gabim por me pak fjale ALBO DHE REDI kane te drejte.(mendimi im)

me respekt kacaku basket
TJETRIN RESPEKTOJE AQ SA TE RESPEKTON AS ME SHUME E AS ME PAK(populli) :buzeqeshje:

----------


## helios

Nuk eshte zgjidhje ajo kacaku_basket...ti shkruan nga konvikti i shkolles,po une me shoket e mi qe shkruajme nga apartamenti ku banojme...si i behet? Mund te kete me dhjetra raste ku persona me nick te vecante,perdorin te njejtin IP...puna eshte te arrish ta dallosh tjetrin nga lloji dhe menyra e mesazheve qe ai poston,e jo nga nje numer kompjuteri,dhe kjo eshte e pamundur.

----------


## kacaku basket

majemy lal ti e ke kuptuar gabim ate qe kam thene.kam shkruar kujdes me banet e ip sepse ne nje ip shkruajne shume vete dhe nuk do ishte e mire qe te liheshin jashte keto njerez ku ashtu si edhe ti bej pjese dhe une.ne konvikt ka 5 pc qe jane te lidhur paralel dhe adresa nuk ndryshon fare vec nr te fundit dhe bani nqs do te vihej do ishte 130.192.123 dhe 5 pc do ishin jashte 130.192.123.18/19/20/21/22
prandaj them kini kujdes mos kujtoni se neve jemi me du nicke a me shume te regjistruar.per zgjidhje nuk mund te jap perderisa nuk jam anetar i stafit.me respekt kacaku basket

----------


## shkodrane82

Po mendoja nqs do ishte me mire sikur te gjithe ato anetare qe skane shkruar asnjehere,ose nuk jane aktivizuar ne forum  prej kohesh,nuk ju mbyllet llogaria.
Pse te jene rreth 8500 anetare dhe numri i atyre qe aktivizohen te jete vec 2000 e ca.
Ndoshta do te ishte me mire se dhe emrat do te liroheshin,dhe sdo i jepni mundesine anetarve qe te hyne me shume emra duke filluar tek une e para.
Sepse gati 80% e anetarve kane 2 emra ose me shume....
Sikur ti behej nje si block atij numer IP dhe te mos rregjistrohej me....
Thjesht ishte nje ide e imja...jo se keni nevoje per te tilla..po hajt me po napim edhe ne kontributin tone....
Sinqerisht Lona!

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

shkodrane82, ti ke te drejte deri diku, por ne nuk mund t'i fshijme llogarine dikujt vetem se nuk ka shkruar. Disa anetare preferojne vetem te lexojne e t'mos marrin pjese. Kjo nuk dmth se ata s'jane ne forum, vetem kane zgjedhur t'mos shkruajne.

Block me IP eshte rasti me ekstrem, per shembull nje konvikt i tere studentesh mund te kete te njejten IP dhe ne nese e bejme njerin nga ta BAN, atehere i tere konvikti nuk mundet te hyje ne forum. Kjo ndodh vetem ne raste ekstreme.

Ndersa tani: *dhe nje here lus anetaret qe kane dy ose me shume llogari t'e tregojne ketu po deshen ose dhe ne privat tek ndonjeri nga Administratoret & SuperModeratoret llogarine/te qe kane dhe nuk i perdorin dhe te zgjedhin nje qe do ta perdorin gjithnje ne menyre qe ne ti fshijme/deaktivizojme llogarite e teperta dhe te dyfishuara.

Ju flm.
*

----------


## Klevis2000

hej ketyre emrave ka mundesi ti vini ne neshrkim ose poshte emrit emrin tim klevis2000
Atehere il-alto Aluando komfort lux sekret useid kingu-1 Ahmedi po mu kujtua ndonje me vone ndonje do tua tregoj se si mbaj mend por te gjithe keto emra i kam pasur se me censuronin pa te drejte dhe per ti dhene forumit pak harmoni .Mos harroni poshte emrit dhe tek nenshkrimi vendosni emrin tim klevis2000 a po patet mundesi kete emrin qe kam klevis2000 mund te ma beni Klevis2000 pra ndryshojeni pak germen e pare bejeni te madhe.
Hajt tung

----------


## Klevis2000

hej se kam harruar emrin supergoldenboy mos harroni qe kete sinqeritet timin ti jepni pak vlere duke me dhen paralajmerime te pabaza si ka bere iliria e para dhe dicka do ju isha shume mirenjohes qe ne nenshkrimte emrave te mi te vendoset emri klevis2000
Me respkete per ju

----------


## Big Blue

Pse te mos kete nje administrator te posacem qe te merret vetem me kete pune?
Sikur vetem ti kushtosh pak vemendje postimeve qe behen ne kete forum, mund te shihet lehte stili i njejte i perdorur nga anetare te ndryshem.

Po u jap nje shembull dhe kontrollojeni vete.

Darwin, sa here qe ndodhet ne deep sh*t neper temat e forumit, kur pafffff e nxjerr koken nje anetar e quajtur anetares dhe hidhet me te shara e te njella ne favor te tij.

Duke mos e zgjatur me ela_bubaxhela qe ka te pakten 20 nickname te ndryshem ne kete forum.

Pasi persona te tille qe bien ne syrin e Parise se Forumit per aktivitet te rene ndesh me rregullat e caktuara, pse mos tu kerkohet me kulture qe te mos e perserisin nje gje te tille ose perndryshe do merren masa per dizaktivizimin e llogarise se tyre.

Tek e fundja, forumi mund te ece perpara edhe pa karagjoze e gjelkokosha te tille.  


Big Blue

----------

